# Looking for Jan King



## DocMolly

I am trying to get in touch with a breeder named Jan King from Maryville, TN who sold us our Havanese 11 years ago. I found her old address but I am not sure she is still there and wanted to be sure that I have her current contact information as I wanted to pass along some very sad news. If anyone has any information on Jan, please let me know. Our Molly girl passed on a week ago after a courageous battle with Cushings but we wanted to thank Jan for choosing us the best little girl there ever was, the perfect match for our threesome pack. There couldn't have been a better a fit than us three. We have no children and she was our baby girl. She will leave a VERY BIG HOLE in our HEARTS.


----------



## morriscsps

I am so sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## StarrLhasa

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your dear Molly. I googled jan King and found the following information:

Luv Havanese Jan King 112 Temple Rd, Maryville, TN 37804 865-981-3982 (p)

Amazon is selling a book by Jan King: IF I NEVER SAY MORE: For Lovers of Poetry... And Those Who Will Be Now [Paperback] Jan King (Author) This Jan King has a Havanese dog, but it may not be your Jan King.

I hope the phone number in Maryville, TN is the right one for you.


----------



## heatherk

So sorry for your loss. I hope you find her.

-Heather


----------



## davetgabby

Sorry for you and your Molly. Hope you find her. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## Kathie

So sorry to hear of Molly's passing. Many of us can relate to what you're going through.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I am so sorry to hear of your Molly's passing.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

So sorry to hear about the loss of your girl Molly. Hope you find her breeder.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you have many fond memories of Molly. Good luck, let us know how your search goes...


----------



## Pattie

I am sorry for the loss of Molly. May memories of her keep your hearts warm.


----------



## mckennasedona

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Thumper

I am really sorry for your loss :kiss: I hope you find her and let her know how much your baby girl touched your hearts and lives.

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

Did you get in touch with Jan King? Let us know the outcome. I have lost a special one or two and I know what you feel. A new puppy will make it better.


----------



## DocMolly

Everyone, thank you for your condolences and thoughts. I had a hard time visiting the forum because I miss her so much and seeing your beautiful dogs just makes it hurt that much worse so I apologize for the slow response. I had also Googled Jan and that was the address I had from 10 years ago but did not know if it was still correct and thought I'd check before writing. Again, thank you everyone and I'll try to let you know the outcome if I hear back from Jan.


----------

